

Alternative Erlang Documentation - daleharvey
http://erldocs.com/

======
dylanz
Wow, that's really nice. Bookmarked!

The autocomplete feature is snappy (am usually not a fan of autocompletes),
and it gets me right to the functions I care about without having to drill
into each project first. Thanks for the post!

~~~
daleharvey
cheers, any suggestions welcome, I really want to get comments in there, and
if anyone can show me how to make the bottom navigation prettier/easier thatd
be cool, I tried a few things but couldnt come up with a nicer way

------
gordonguthrie
I feel really cheated when some bits of the documentation which can't (easily)
be munged aren't on erldocs and I have to go back to the cheezy old frames
version...

I used to like the frames one 'cos it was so proper telco engineering, hell-
mend-ye, but not any more ;)

------
SapphireSun
Heh, when I saw this Erlang post, I thought it was a reaction to all the iPad
stories. Part of me wishes it was, cool as the iPad is, most of the stories
are about it :P

------
iamaleksey
There is also <http://erlapi.prepor.ru/docs/>

